# Diamant-Text-Effekt --- Aber wie?



## KonischerKlotz (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde gerne diesen Effekt nachmachen:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll... im Suchen-Modus habe ich leider noch nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden.
Achja, ich meine den kompletten Effekt, mit Goldrand, Silber in der Mitte und allem Drum und Dran !

Vielen Dank


----------



## greengoblin (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
mit mehreren Ebenen arbeiten:
Hintergrund anlegen. Dann die einzelnen Ebenen:
unterste: Goldene Schrift mit Ebenenstil: Abgeflachte Kante und Relief sowie
Schlagschatten.
darüber: Schrift etwas kleiner, hellgrau
ganz oben: Schrift noch kleiner, füllen mit weiß und blau (auf Sprenkeln gestellt)
und noch die Kontur füllen: einmal außen1px blau, einmal innen 1px blau.
Dann kommst Du der Sache schon näher.
Gruss
greengoblin


----------



## subzero (6. Oktober 2003)

Also deine Stich wöter wären folgende:

 - Bevels bzw. Reliefs - Abgeflachte Kanten (Versuchs erstmal mit de Stilen)
 - Texturen
 - Ebenen Modifikationen
(Quellen: Handbuch, searchengine)

D.h. für dich:
Du brauchst einmal eine schicke Alluminium Textur für diese Glitzer Oberfläche.
Diese Oberfläche Kkopierst du dann mal und spielst mit den Ebene Modifikationen ( z.B. Weiches Licht)

Hoffe es hilft...


----------

